# Is this a cataract?



## Frizzle (Nov 12, 2012)

It's a milky/blue/white sheen in the light, both eyes, is this normal for birds in the flash, or is it a cataract? It's only when the flash catches it just right, you don't see any opaqueness IRL.

Some info about the bird, I've had him for a few weeks after getting him from a family off of craigslist, he's been on an all seed diet the majority of his life, and is about 5 yrs old. Which (if I understand right) is pretty standard dying age for bird on all seed diets.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm not sure, but I definitely think it could be. It's not something typically seen, although that of course doesn't automatically make it a health problem. I would get him checked out by a vet if you can.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

looks like camera flash from a distance, but if worried a vet check can rule it out, but i highly suspect camera flash. ive seen those kinds of flashes with the point and shoot cameras


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

To me it just looks like a camera flash...it would be difficult to tell if not in person.

Also, I don't think 5 is the "dying age" for birds on any type of diet. Yes, an all seed diet is bad, but I adopted a 13 year old cockatiel who had been on an all-seed diet her whole life. She died from an enlarged heart...an assumed genetic defect, not caused by her diet. She had liver disease and malnutrition among that issue as well, as a result of the diet.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I got my tiel when he was 15 and he had an all seed diet (with the occasional tortilla chip...... shudder). He's now 16 and on a much better diet. So, no, I don't think 5 years is accurate at all. But it's always a good idea to get a new tiel a vet check anyway. So maybe have the vet check him out to be safe about his eyes, etc.


----------



## Frizzle (Nov 12, 2012)

Here's a link to why I thought what I did. http://www.cockatielcottage.net/diet.html

"According to the American Cockatiel Society, a cockatiel's life span can be as short as 5 years with improper nutrition."

But you're all right, it doesn't say that's standard, guess I misinterpreted it.

Also curious, is that website a good/bad source?

And I called around for vet appointments, I could schedule one for $31.80 (After the $15 new customer discount) for a complete physical. Is that good/bad price, or should I keep shopping around?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

That quote sounds like a minimum, not an upward limit. Plus I'm not sure where they got their data from. But it serves to make their point, which is that an all seed diet is not a good idea in the longterm.

That price sounds extremely reasonable. I would definitely take it.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

That's an excellent price. 

And cockatiel cottage used to be a good source, but they haven't kept up with updated information. So a lot of info there is old, outdated, and not useful.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i wish vets were that cheap here!! excellent price! i hope theyre good!


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

That is a very good price. Mine charges $40 for a check-up. Be prepared to spend a bit more for any tests.


----------



## Frizzle (Nov 12, 2012)

Well, that's good to hear regarding price. Um, the secretary lady said that $46.80 covers a "complete physical" but when I asked her what that included, she got kinda mumbly and all I could make out was "weight." Can anyone fill me in on what is usually included in a bird physical??


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

I would guess a physical body and wing exam, looking in the beak, weight, eyes, etc? My vet is like $75-100 for that so you have a good price!!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Right, but it doesn't include a CBC..and I think that is reasonably important during a first exam.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't know, I think that's a situational decision. None of my birds have ever had CBCs as part of an initial visit. I think it depends on how his overall physical goes, and whether there is anything concerning.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

That's true; I think I've just been traumatized into to being overly cautious..plus 3 of my 6 had questionable backgrounds or outstanding health issues. So my "norm" is probably different than everyone else's.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

yeah vets here charge anywhere in between 75-150, depending on vet. and not all of those are avians or exotics! i like everyone elses prices better.


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

Just going back to the initial question if this is a cataract: according to the pics, how it can be seen, I say no, as it seems to be on the cornea. Cataracts develop in the crystaline lens and can be seen through the pupil if they are at a mature stage.

It is hard to tell on the pics if it is a reflection of the camera flash. But if you can see it all the time it could be a fungal infection. So yes, please have it checked in this case.

Hope this helps.


----------

